# Lower cpu multiplier



## jasonlee91 (Dec 3, 2006)

hi everyone i am new to ocing and i am wondering about someything
i have read that some people lower their cpu multiplier
is that just so they are able to raise their fsb?
if i lower my multiplier and not raise my fsb, will my cpu run slower but at a lower stress level?
any insight is appreacited!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Lowering the multiplier will decrease the CPU speed resulting on lowering CPU demand.


----------

